# Eindeutige Identifikation eines Pcs?



## Extremefall (15. Apr 2011)

Ich habe folgende Situation: Es gibt einen Clienten und einen Server. Sobald der Client sich zum Server verbindet, wird eine Datei namens .serverdatei um den Clienten ergänzt. So kann man ermitteln, welche Clienten sich auf den Server eingeloggt haben.

Nun suche ich eine Möglichkeit, den Nutzer zu identifizieren. Die Identifikation sollte möglichst eindeutig sein. Ich habe an die IP gedacht, doch diese ändert sich meines Wissens nach nach einem Neustart des Routers. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es sonst noch, den Nutzer zu identifizieren und was sich auch nicht immer ändert, sondern statisch beim PC ist?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## faetzminator (15. Apr 2011)

Vielleicht die MAC-Adresse der Netzwerkkarte(n)?
Oder vielleicht findest du was ähnliches, wie bei SSH den "Fingerprint".


----------



## AmunRa (15. Apr 2011)

Darf es sich nicht ändern, oder soll es sich nicht ändern. Genau meine ich:

Du könntest bei ersten mal verbinden am Server eine Randomzahl die Großgenug ist erzeugen und wenn diese noch nicht vergeben wurde an den Client schicken, und dieser speichert sie z.B in ner properties datei und. 

Damit hast du den Client immer identifiziert. 

Problem: Der User könnte die prop datei löschen und daher wäre der Client nicht mehr erkennbar.

Also ungeignet für ein Lizenzmodell


----------



## JensArpe (15. Apr 2011)

Kann der Client nicht einfach irgend eine ID oder sowas mitschicken, die dann eindeutig ist?

Die MAC-Adresse ist immer eindeutig. Aber die mit Java zu bestimmten ist laut Google nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## JensArpe (15. Apr 2011)

gleich 3 Posts auf einmal.. nett..


----------



## Extremefall (15. Apr 2011)

Also die Mac Adresse ändert sich nicht? Kann man diese mit Java bestimmen? Werde schonmal dannach recherchieren.


----------



## Final_Striker (15. Apr 2011)

Extremefall hat gesagt.:


> Also die Mac Adresse ändert sich nicht? Kann man diese mit Java bestimmen? Werde schonmal dannach recherchieren.



http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/54933-mac-adresse-auslesen.html


----------



## AmunRa (15. Apr 2011)

Wobei man die Mac-Addresse auch ändern kann, in wie weit sich dies jetzt auf die Art, wie man dann die Mac ausliest auswirkt kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## Volvagia (15. Apr 2011)

Die Mac-Adresse ist eine vom Netzkartenhersteller vergebene 12-Stellige (6x 2) Hexadezimale Nummer. Die ersten 6 Zeichen/3 Parts bestimmen den Hersteller, die letzten die Karte. 

Um sie auszulesen, wirst du wohl zuerst das Betriebsystem herausfinden müssen, und je nach dem dann mit einen Shell-Befehl auslesen.

Am eindeutigsten wäre wohl eine passwortgeschütze Loginform. Sobald man die Netzwerkkarte auswechselt, ändert sich auch die Mac.


----------



## Asgar13 (15. Apr 2011)

Also die Mac Adresse ändert sich nicht?

-> ja, die Mac-Adresse ändert sich nicht.

Kann man diese mit Java bestimmen?

-> Wenn nicht mit "reinem" Java, dann kann man diese über cmd(Windowskonsole bestimmen)

Ich kenne nur die 2 Methoden, das der Pc einen bestimmten Key hat und diesen mitschickt
Key=Pc
oder die Mac-Addresse.

Frage am Rande: Willst du das Problem allgemein gelöst haben oder über Java?


----------



## Final_Striker (15. Apr 2011)

hier ist noch ein Beispiel: MAC-Adresse des Primren Netzwerkadapters auslesen in Java  Java


----------



## andiv (15. Apr 2011)

Die MAC-Adresse kann sehr wohl verändert werden! MAC-Filter ? Wikipedia
Ob das für deinen Anwendungsfall ein Problem darstellt kannst aber nur du entscheiden.


----------



## Noctarius (15. Apr 2011)

Es geht noch schneller. Virtuelle Maschinen, nahezu alle Implementierungen können beliebige MAC Adressen setzen.


----------



## Extremefall (16. Apr 2011)

Noch eine Frage: Ist die Länge der MAC Adresse immer bei 12 Zeichen?


----------



## Noctarius (16. Apr 2011)

Ja ist sie. Google wäre dein Freund, dann hättest du die entsprechende Spec sicher gefunden.


----------



## tuttle64 (16. Apr 2011)

Asgar13 hat gesagt.:


> Also die Mac Adresse ändert sich nicht?
> 
> -> ja, die Mac-Adresse ändert sich nicht.




Wenn der Client z.B. den Router wechselt kann die Mac-Adresse sehr wohl ändern. Im übrigen finde ich die Idee der Identifikation über eine Mac-Adresse nicht gerade gut. Im Normalfall wählt der Client seine ID selber und der Server überprüft diese auf Eindeutigkeit.


----------



## Noctarius (16. Apr 2011)

Was hat denn die MAC der Netzwerkkarte mit dem Router zu tun? Oo


----------



## despikyxd (16. Apr 2011)

da muss ich meinem vorposter zustimmen ...

wir reden hier von der MAC des RECHNERS ... nicht des routers *die rauszubekommen würde mit java eh net gehen weil man garnich so tief kommt* ...

wobei MAC als ID schon ganz gut ist ... dazu noch vllt noch was wie USER oder OS ...


----------



## Noctarius (16. Apr 2011)

Klar bekommt man die  nur nicht direkt mit er Standard-API.


----------

